# hello



## alinandy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone
Started keeping pet mice (PEW) about a year ago and really enjoying myself, but they are a lot smaller than I remember from my childhood. Would love to own some of the larger showy types.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome, some mice will become bigger than when you buy them XD I had one get about the size of a teddy bear hamster.


----------



## Antioch (Jul 8, 2013)

If you breed those smaller mice, just select the next generation based on size or any other attributes you may want. In a relatively short time, you will see the change take place. In the past, I have selectively changed size, litter size, and wider, shorter nose. I wish I still had them, but it has been many years now...


----------



## alinandy (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys,


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  where abouts are you?


----------

